# 2011 dodge durango AWD



## briggs (Sep 20, 2010)

Hello, Members I am looking at the *2011 Durango AWD SUV. Can any previous owners let me know how it handles on a weekend adventure to the surf with the kids and family. I have read other post about driving on the beach and I see that airing down is the #1 rule and don't speed.My 07 Tacoma has to go, the family has grown!
Thanks in advance and Happy New year's*


----------



## Jersey Hunter (Jul 26, 2009)

Many beaches require 4 wheel drive. I think the Durango is all wheel drive and it's not legal.


----------



## briggs (Sep 20, 2010)

OK, now I'm looking at a Nissan Pathfinder w/ 4wd for the new family SUV and weekend beach vehicle.


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Briggs, why don't you look into a 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee Loredo, Loredo X, limited, or Overland series..it's essentially the dame as durango, but it's desinated as 4wd (4x4) not AWD. Prices are similar..


----------



## briggs (Sep 20, 2010)

I will look into that , it has to have a 3rd row.


----------



## briggs (Sep 20, 2010)

The Grand Cherokee only seats 5 , but I did a search on the Explorer which seats 7 and comes with 4wd for weekend getaways.SUV searching continues!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I own a 2006 Durango 5.7, and it's been a JOY to fish with. The 2006 has the 4x4 option but I gotta say most of the time it's not even needed.. If I were you I would get the tow package (if offered) I know the 2006 had the option and I believe it came with a extra radiator just for the transmission.. I never had any issues with my transmission over heating but just in case..


----------

